# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  ساخت صفحه تنظیمات پوسته در وردپرس با افزونه Option Tree

## mehdytux

جلسه 1:
https://mehdytux.ir/option-tree-plugin-part-1/

----------


## mehdytux

جلسه 2:
https://mehdytux.ir/option-tree-plugin-part-2/

----------

